# I want to quit.........



## Shinobi1001 (Aug 28, 2012)

I thought working with engineers was supposed to be a great job for people with SA. I was wrong, engineers are supposed to have good communication skills and should know how to describe complications in detail. I can barely do any of that. :frown2: And everyone at work makes me feel like a huge idiot. My boss thinks I'm slow too.


I've been at this engineer job for 9 months and want to find another. I want to join a bigger office environment instead, because small work places makes everything awkward.

Does anyone work from home, or have government assistance that pays for their apartment/house?


----------



## starguitar (Oct 20, 2013)

I don't know how bad your SA is, but as long as you know your stuff, work discussions should be easier bc the focus is on subject matter, not so much on you. I'd say take this as a challenge, don't quit just yet. If you're giving presentations, always prepare what you are going to say and how you are going to say it always keeping in mind who your audience is.


----------



## TheSkinnyOne (Sep 17, 2015)

I found this website recently that lets you earn money with services. It could be testing a website for someone, making a website, making business cards, and many other things. basically if you think you can do something someone will pay you for then you can post it here. Its call "fiverr.com". I havn't tried it yet but I have check it out and it looks really cool. Maybe you can get a little extra cash with that. Or you can try usertesting.com or a similar site to test websites. You probably wont make a ton off of these things but they may help.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## TheSkinnyOne (Sep 17, 2015)

On fiverr people are even charging for advice on things. so maybe you can do engineering advice?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Shinobi1001 (Aug 28, 2012)

starguitar said:


> I don't know how bad your SA is, but as long as you know your stuff, work discussions should be easier bc the focus is on subject matter, not so much on you. I'd say take this as a challenge, don't quit just yet. If you're giving presentations, always prepare what you are going to say and how you are going to say it always keeping in mind who your audience is.


I have trouble with knowing information because I'm not a real engineer, I'm just the engineer technician. I'm the only technician so it's hard to fit in 

I just want a job where I don't have to communicate much. Or maybe just live off of government assistance since my anxiety is bad


----------



## Shinobi1001 (Aug 28, 2012)

TheSkinnyOne said:


> I found this website recently that lets you earn money with services. It could be testing a website for someone, making a website, making business cards, and many other things. basically if you think you can do something someone will pay you for then you can post it here. Its call "fiverr.com". I havn't tried it yet but I have check it out and it looks really cool. Maybe you can get a little extra cash with that. Or you can try usertesting.com or a similar site to test websites. You probably wont make a ton off of these things but they may help.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


Thanks for the site, do you have a job online? There is YouTube too, but that might take a while to get subscribers


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

What doesn't require good communication... we're screwed off the bat.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lolelicious (Jan 27, 2016)

Yeah same **** happens to me. Computer Science / Math fields rarely actually get to work alone. My last IT internship was nothing but constant communication with other departments, it was quite bs. It was a good experience but the constant (mostly unnecessary) meetings.

The internship also tried to force the interns to interact, ice cream social, dance, and other crap. Sounds like a good idea but my boss tried to 'force' me to go to all of these. It was a temporary summer internship, but it was probably the worst summer of my life. I tried socializing with about half the people on day 1, found nothing in common even though it mostly IT internships, and I tried for like 1-2 more days very hard to meet people and stuff and then realized I had zero in common with these people, so ended up bonding with the older people who weren't interns more. But even then, most of them were too busy or didn't care to interact with me cause I was intern or whatever.

That summer made me uncertain if I even want to be in IT, but it was largely just cause that company is so huge


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)

Fiverr is quick and easy.


----------



## TheSkinnyOne (Sep 17, 2015)

Shinobi1001 said:


> Thanks for the site, do you have a job online? There is YouTube too, but that might take a while to get subscribers


No problem. I don't have an online job but I am seriously considering try8ng to make some money on these sites. Especially the website testing ones.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

I don't think a young single childless guy can get section eight housing.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

SSI or SSDI


----------



## Shinobi1001 (Aug 28, 2012)

nubly said:


> I don't think a young single childless guy can get section eight housing.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


But theres got to be a way. Can I claim disability? SA is a disability, so it should work I think


----------



## ilsr (Aug 29, 2010)

It really sucks. I was in the low end IT and it was all forced gopher bs. Terrible job for SA. I had to spend after hours and weekends "recovering" just to do it again next week.


----------



## ilsr (Aug 29, 2010)

Shinobi1001 said:


> But theres got to be a way. Can I claim disability? SA is a disability, so it should work I think


It used to be easier to get SSI/SSDI years earlier, but since the real collapse, lots of people are on disability who are unemployed not just SA or mental people. It's much harder to get it now. Unless the country goes socialized, before it busts from debt and NIRP.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Shinobi1001 said:


> But theres got to be a way. Can I claim disability? SA is a disability, so it should work I think


Dunno, but you won't be able to afford hookers on that pay.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## eukz (Nov 3, 2013)

Dude, today almost all jobs in the western world require different degrees of social skills. And you're an engineer? daamn, that job does require a lot of socializing. From what I understand, you do presentations almost all weeks, and talk to your bosses, coworkers, and subordinates almost all days. Plus in some cases you need other badass skills like driving pickup trucks, fast thinking, and sleeping a little. Though, well, lately it's been a bit weird since these half engineer half technician guys have been around in some countries.

I once tried to study Civil Engineering, but I was squashed in the first year because I was socially anxious and a very stupid 18-19 year old. One of the most painful mistakes of my life.


----------



## Shinobi1001 (Aug 28, 2012)

eukz said:


> Dude, today almost all jobs in the western world require different degrees of social skills. And you're an engineer? daamn, that job does require a lot of socializing. From what I understand, you do presentations almost all weeks, and talk to your bosses, coworkers, and subordinates almost all days. Plus in some cases you need other badass skills like driving pickup trucks, fast thinking, and sleeping a little. Though, well, lately it's been a bit weird since these half engineer half technician guys have been around in some countries.
> 
> I once tried to study Civil Engineering, but I was squashed in the first year because I was socially anxious and a very stupid 18-19 year old. One of the most painful mistakes of my life.


Yeah, an engineer has so many requirements and it seems only those with the right personality can really stick with it. I'm starting to crack under pressure from my extroverted coworkers and boss. I suspect my boss thinks there's something wrong with me as I'm always hesitant on what to say.

I'm not so sure you made a mistake, because I've heard other SA people who worked in the engineering field eventually gave up. It may or may not have worked for you.

I just have. A strong dislike for extroverted coworkers and just jobs that require a lot of socializing. Right now I would prefer a $9 an hour janitor job even if the pay sucks


----------



## Shinobi1001 (Aug 28, 2012)

nubly said:


> Dunno, but you won't be able to afford hookers on that pay.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I'm totally fine with that. I want my sanity more than hookers


----------



## greyandgreenbean77 (Dec 23, 2013)

Shinobi1001 said:


> starguitar said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know how bad your SA is, but as long as you know your stuff, work discussions should be easier bc the focus is on subject matter, not so much on you. I'd say take this as a challenge, don't quit just yet. If you're giving presentations, always prepare what you are going to say and how you are going to say it always keeping in mind who your audience is.
> ...


Dude I understood until u said that u want to just live off gov. assistance. So what I'm beginning to realize as we are kind of in the same boat, I take it your a recent grad or something, is that u kinda just do whatever and d*ck around and hope your doing everything right until they tell you you screw up. How the hell regular people are okay with that kind of lack of job security I don't know but for us anxious ppl it sucks more. I'm a STEM graduate too I majored in biochem... The thing is all the entry level job really really suck. You get **** on by the experienced ppl and they don't train well and treat you like you should know revert cause they don't want to take time and explain stuff right. Basically you gotta just put up with it until something changes, find another job that requires less skill, live with parents forever, or be homeless. I wish it got easier dude, but it doesn't unless ur wealthy, have rich fam, famous, an athlete, or have a PhD program MD and ur own practice. Remember this. Nothing in this life is simple. #The cold hard truth


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

JD91 said:


> Dude I understood until u said that u want to just live off gov. assistance. So what I'm beginning to realize as we are kind of in the same boat, I take it your a recent grad or something, is that u kinda just do whatever and d*ck around and hope your doing everything right until they tell you you screw up. How the hell regular people are okay with that kind of lack of job security I don't know but for us anxious ppl it sucks more. I'm a STEM graduate too I majored in biochem... The thing is all the entry level job really really suck. You get **** on by the experienced ppl and they don't train well and treat you like you should know revert cause they don't want to take time and explain stuff right. Basically you gotta just put up with it until something changes, find another job that requires less skill, live with parents forever, or be homeless. I wish it got easier dude, but it doesn't unless ur wealthy, have rich fam, famous, an athlete, or have a PhD program MD and ur own practice. Remember this. Nothing in this life is simple. #The cold hard truth


You don't dick around and hope you're doing well. If you're stuck on something ask around what to do, doesn't matter if some get annoyed. Also take notes so that you don't ask the same thing over.

And being an athlete or doctor doesn't mean you have it easy.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## greyandgreenbean77 (Dec 23, 2013)

nubly said:


> JD91 said:
> 
> 
> > Dude I understood until u said that u want to just live off gov. assistance. So what I'm beginning to realize as we are kind of in the same boat, I take it your a recent grad or something, is that u kinda just do whatever and d*ck around and hope your doing everything right until they tell you you screw up. How the hell regular people are okay with that kind of lack of job security I don't know but for us anxious ppl it sucks more. I'm a STEM graduate too I majored in biochem... The thing is all the entry level job really really suck. You get **** on by the experienced ppl and they don't train well and treat you like you should know revert cause they don't want to take time and explain stuff right. Basically you gotta just put up with it until something changes, find another job that requires less skill, live with parents forever, or be homeless. I wish it got easier dude, but it doesn't unless ur wealthy, have rich fam, famous, an athlete, or have a PhD program MD and ur own practice. Remember this. Nothing in this life is simple. #The cold hard truth
> ...


At my current job you don't have time to ask for help. Medical call center. At my previous job in a hospital lab you didn't really have time to ask for help either because everything was STAT and companies were too cheap to pay enough people to do a job that requires more than one person. So far these have been my experiences. And since I stink at speaking and my mental processing speed is kind of slow I get shut down whenever I ask questions.... So again, not all work environments allow for questions or help. I was told you just do the best you can and if you screw up then they let you know...


----------

